
Qantas plans non-stop flight from Perth to London - apapli
http://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-advice/flights/qantas-plans-nonstop-flight-from-perth-to-london-on-new-boeing-7879-dreamliner-aircraft/news-story/4182a52cc1982d37338a7dd469773956
======
__d
Not quite far enough ...

Sydney-London non-stop would be awesome. Sydney-New York non-stop would be
awesome. But stopping in Perth vs. Singapore? Meh.

------
airbreather
Yss, but how much?

